# Welsh Masters Field Tournament, 2012



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

This is the link to Day 2 part 4, but you can watch all of the other "parts'.

This one is interesting from the weather standpoint...but more interesting with the discussion over site tapes....

Notice the weather conditions....Looks as if Dave Cousins made it 7 in a row...by 3 points this time over Dietmar Trillus...


http://europroarchery.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/004398.3.1290969505910732715/events/2012/pas121.htm


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I just noticed that the MAXIMUM number of shooters is set at 56, so it isn't exactly a "Wide open" event like we are used to.
For 56 total shooters, the payout is pretty danged good.

field14


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

The commentary on this is HILARIOUS!!!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

edgerat said:


> The commentary on this is HILARIOUS!!!!!!


I got a laugh out of the lady shooter that overheard what Alister was saying about her little smile and she burst out with a laugh and had to let down...TWICE!

The commentary is within ear shot of the shooters...that I think that makes it great!

Same thing with the World Cup...those "announcers" are within ear shot...and it doesn't seem to bother the shooters one little bit!

Heck, in Shanghai, cruise ships were tooting their horns, big ole tankers were chugging by, people were yelling hello at the shooters...and it didn't phase the shooters one little bit.

THIS is a great way to PROMOTE field archery and I sure wish we could get 'r DUN in this country.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

This was a great televised shoot to watch. The weather was atrocious and changed frequently which made the course even more demanding for those top shots. When Dave Cousins or Ditmar Trillus (sp) drop shots you know it's hard out there. I really do recommend this to be viewed by all who love archery


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

I second and third and fourth that Gig! Too bad this wouldn't fly in the states.......Those commentators were far too hilarious to be kosher on American tv. I have watched the whole tournament three times now(sold all my releases and the new ones weren't here yet so no shooting). The comment they made about Camilla Soemod looking like a Panda was HILARIOUS!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

edgerat said:


> I second and third and fourth that Gig! Too bad this wouldn't fly in the states.......Those commentators were far too hilarious to be kosher on American tv. I have watched the whole tournament three times now(sold all my releases and the new ones weren't here yet so no shooting). The comment they made about Camilla Soemod looking like a Panda was HILARIOUS!


I disagree about "far too hilarious to be kosher on American TV. I think something like this is likely the shot in the arm our major archery events in the USA needs!
Problem is that I don't think ANY of the associations really have a paid publicity person, or if they do, then the "gates/purse strings" aren't open to allow said person to go out and put together something of this nature.
Sure, it likely comes with an investment...BUT...if a series of events with a maximum shooting field of only 56 Pros can do it....I see no reason that events here in the USA that have attendance overall of over 1,000 participants doesn't have the "funding" to be able to do this.

There ARE people out there that want to do it....but...WHAT IS STOPPING it from happening? Is it the associations? Is it lack of technology? Lack of interest? What's the REAL DEAL?

The "talk" in the background doesn't bother the shooters on the World Cup; it doesn't bother the shooters on the Pro Tour...so why would it not be "kosher" here in the USA? Political Correctness? Having to apologize for making a "funny" about a "Panda?" Gimme a break....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Out on the course we can't actually hear the commentary we are just shooting, 
we see the cameras and the operators / local director & producer but the feed goes back to the 'field' studio in the club house where they commentate, edit, mix, encode and upload the video.
We're not directed or interfered with, we just get on with our bit and the guys in the studio do the magic.

It's great to see it being so well received in the USA

Also the pro-tour isn't sanctioned by or part of any association. The rounds are based on IFAA/NFAA field and international rounds but they are not IFAA tournaments. The pro series is a commercial enterprise and even in these hard times it's working, there's a demand and the fact things are just getting better and more popular means they have it right.

Any questions regarding what it's like on these shoots for someone lower down the food chain then just shout up.

Will be happy to answer as best I can

Cheers

Dean


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

DLJ said:


> Out on the course we can't actually hear the commentary we are just shooting,
> we see the cameras and the operators / local director & producer but the feed goes back to the 'field' studio in the club house where they commentate, edit, mix, encode and upload the video.
> We're not directed or interfered with, we just get on with our bit and the guys in the studio do the magic.
> 
> ...


Dean,
I was basing my comment on the reaction of the lady that was smiling, a comment by the commentator was made and then she started laughing. I figured that she must have heard him...obviously we now know that you shooters out on the course are only seeing the cameras and not hearing all the "Scuttlebutt commentary". Cool stuff....

Sure wish our "associations" would see the light and get going on this over here. I personally think this, and the World Cup videography and live streaming are terrific! What a good thing for archery!

If a person knows what to look for, there is a wealth of information to be gleaned from watching the shooters. I don't really look at impact points all that much...I watch the shooters and try to "guess" the impact points based upon form or shot discrepancies or variations; most of the time I pretty much know a "hit" from a miss...but...when you have the weather and wind like this past tournament, it can be a roll of the dice...you know, "Good shot, bad result" can happen at any time, ha. But then, sometimes you do get "Bad shoot, good result" under those conditions, too, hahaha.
Thanks for sharing this information for those of us on AT as to what REALLY is going on!


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi DLJ. Iam wondering what the target butt are made of because they sound hard ?


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Tom,

No probs, others have thought we hear the commentary too. Not sure how much of the archers chit chat is picked up in the studio but I know the cameras nearest the archers do have active mics even though you can't really hear anything on the footage.

I loved the FITA coverage in Vegas, the waf/NFAA attempt was awful, they need to up their game and get sponsors to cover the costs and not the punters.

FITA have great coverage of most shoots and along with the pro series its all helping to raise the profile of our sport which an only be a good thing right!

Our version of the NAA (archery gb) are starting to get it and are filming some majors (www.archeryfocus.tv), our version of the NFAA (EFAA) is way too small and the 3d org the NFAS just wouldn't be interested as its mainly 'recreational archers' at the shoots.

The NFAA are in prime position to really do something good with Vegas and the setup at Yankton (was there in 2009). I wish we had those kind of facilities over here.

On the upside I think without the commentary from Alistair and Tim then the coverage would be a little dry. I think you guys over there could take that sort of stuff without a problem, you do have a sense of humour right (;o)


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

DXTCLUE said:


> Hi DLJ. Iam wondering what the target butt are made of because they sound hard ?


Hi,

They Are layered foam bosses, very tightly packed as most folks are shooting ProTours, nano XR's/pros's or similar 'skinny' shafts.

By layered foam I mean there are slices of foam the full width and depth of the boss but each slice is maybe 1/4" high

Like these

http://www.thearcherycompany.com/itemdetail.asp?ID=1771&desc=Layered+Foam+Targets

I think in Mullenborn they use these type

http://www.bowsports.com/acatalog/BMC_-_Triple_Foam_Target_2161.html

HTH

Dean


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

field14 said:


> If a person knows what to look for, there is a wealth of information to be gleaned from watching the shooters. I don't really look at impact points all that much...I watch the shooters and try to "guess" the impact points based upon form or shot discrepancies or variations; most of the time I pretty much know a "hit" from a miss...but...when you have the weather and wind like this past tournament, it can be a roll of the dice...you know, "Good shot, bad result" can happen at any time, ha. But then, sometimes you do get "Bad shoot, good result" under those conditions, too, hahaha.
> Thanks for sharing this information for those of us on AT as to what REALLY is going on!


Tom you're dead right

I learn so much from these guys, both hanging with them in the bar and watching them at practise. They are all without exception willing to talk and help a guy out.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I like the looks of the BMC ones and the price is not to bad neither. :thumbs_up


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

field14 said:


> I disagree about "far too hilarious to be kosher on American TV. I think something like this is likely the shot in the arm our major archery events in the USA needs!
> Problem is that I don't think ANY of the associations really have a paid publicity person, or if they do, then the "gates/purse strings" aren't open to allow said person to go out and put together something of this nature.
> Sure, it likely comes with an investment...BUT...if a series of events with a maximum shooting field of only 56 Pros can do it....I see no reason that events here in the USA that have attendance overall of over 1,000 participants doesn't have the "funding" to be able to do this.
> 
> ...


Tom, what I was talking about was some of the vernacular that the Brit's used, talking about the women being girls and stuff like that. We are the home of political correctness and bunch of other BS like that. I found it highly entertaining. I am a realist when it comes to what television in this country will tolerate and I don't think it would tolerate some of the funny comments made by the commentators. The shooters can't hear the commentators during this shoot, they make several references to being in a little hut, back at the club-house probably, not out on the course. Just to be clear, I really enjoyed the whole broadcast.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

P.S. what is Alistair's pedigree? He is an opinionated bugger!


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

DXTCLUE said:


> Thanks for the links. I like the looks of the BMC ones and the price is not to bad neither. :thumbs_up


My pleasure, glad I could help


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

edgerat said:


> P.S. what is Alistair's pedigree? He is an opinionated bugger!


Hi Issac,

Alistair is a sport psychologist, coach and a pretty good archer as well

http://www.performance-archery.com/about.php

Search on YouTube for performancearchery, these videos are pretty well known but not many folks have linked Alistair the commentator to the Performance Archery videos


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Managed to get a few photos up of the awards and day one

not many action shots as I was out shooting the course

https://www.facebook.com/ArcheryFoto

I'll upload day 2 photos later which include shots of the top Gents on their last target


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing DLJ


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

That last shot looked HARD! Camilla almost fell down the hill at full draw...


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Added photos of day 2

Same link as above
Http://www.facebook.com/ArcheryFoto

Please like the page too

Thanks

Dean


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

edgerat said:


> That last shot looked HARD! Camilla almost fell down the hill at full draw...


In terms of footing it wasn't the worst, some of the bunnies and 15 and 20 yarders had really slippery and uneven footing.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Is it Lier or Mullenborn that has the factories that you shoot from, to and out of???


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

Ft. Van Lier is the one you are thinking of. It is an old WWI military fort.


----------

